# Tummy turned dark?!



## Sallydiab (Dec 16, 2020)

My 7 weeks old “potato”; that’s his name, tummy turned dark... is it normal? The vet isn’t giving it attention at all but I’m considering checking with someone else... should I worry?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My first Golden did not have this, but my current Golden did. I googled and searched here about it. It's called blueberry belly -- perfectly normal pigmentation from what I've read. He's one now and it's back to pinkish.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My golden, Moe, that's now 2 1/2 had it. He has really dark pigment. The inside of his ear flaps and belly are still black. I do think it's faded slightly with time but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girls belly went dark and back to light


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's normal pigment, nothing to worry about.


----------

